# mine tank and mine reds



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

this is mine thank


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice set up... how big are those guys?


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nicely aquascaped!

I'm impressed baby!









Pac


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Awesome tank. Are all thoes plants real?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Amazing tank, Ries!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Awesome tank. Are all thoes plants real?
> [snapback]846975[/snapback]​


yes all they plants are real :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: in english you would say my tank not mine

and they are very nice and great looking tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome tank, Ries








Both setup and fish look superb


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

beautiful







,I love the aquascaping.


----------



## dalejr8fan (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful tank


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow r they dark. what do u feed them. oh yeah great tank


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very, very, nice.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tank is off the hook and love the crisp clear pics.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

One of the best tanks i have seen here , beautiful setup and reds Ries









Very nature looking tank , congrats man


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

wow,I love it when they look that dark,it looks great.so does your tank.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thank you


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow great tank and fish

what light setup you have and how long you leave um on for ?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Badass!!!!!!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Just an amazing looking tank with some pretty handsome piranha's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Your fish look great


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow!
Its Aquascaped amazing man!
Looks badass! So do the fishies


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great as allways very nice set up


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

dein tank und deine fische sehen sehr gut aus! god i'm full of surprises!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice reds


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow they are really dark...looks like they may breed


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Whats the background?


----------

